# Sitting in the Middle of the Road



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Saw this little beauty in the middle of the road..while out on some angling adventures

[attachment=1:4ig0b0v5]IMG_0097.JPG[/attachment:4ig0b0v5][attachment=0:4ig0b0v5]IMG_0095.JPG[/attachment:4ig0b0v5]


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Love it!


----------

